# State Tax : Other Income



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

First year with UBER (retired, part time, mostly paying for new car). Fed tax says I had a loss after expenses (standard mileage, UBER fee, car lease). Actually had a minimal net income after expenses, but tax gobbledygook is not concerned with such real world stuff.

State form doesn't seem to have a place to calculate Rideshare income versus losses. Don't know if they get UBER's 1099. So, unless I hear otherwise, I'll just report the loss from Fed return under "Other Income". Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

jhearcht said:


> First year with UBER (retired, part time, mostly paying for new car). Fed tax says I had a loss after expenses (standard mileage, UBER fee, car lease). Actually had a minimal net income after expenses, but tax gobbledygook is not concerned with such real world stuff.
> 
> State form doesn't seem to have a place to calculate Rideshare income versus losses. Don't know if they get UBER's 1099. So, unless I hear otherwise, I'll just report the loss from Fed return under "Other Income". Any comments or suggestions?


Most states follow the federal form, they don't get the 1099 but they see the income on your federal form. Also, did you state that you deducted both mileage and lease?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^^ good catch, @UberTaxPro, it's one or the other and I missed it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jhearcht said:


> Fed tax says I had a loss after expenses (standard mileage, UBER fee, car lease).


Something's not right here. You can't double dip expenses with mileage and lease.


----------

